# How Was Your Christmas?



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What no thread on what did you all get for Christmas??? 

I know Pete got All-Clad but what about everyone else??? 

How was the turkey?? What did you all serve for dessert? And what did you find under the tree??


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i bought myself a new toy - a kenwood 8 Qt. mixer, been drooling over one a long time and found one fairly reasonably priced. i don't care if it says kenwood and not delonghi!! besides the 5 qt. kitchen aid was sounding a little funny - at least that was my excuse! 
and bummer no turkey - prime rib. i really miss all the leftovers, i could probably eat turkey 6 days out of 7. dessert was of course - cookies.
and i found a beautiful antique amythest(sp?) bracelet under the tree. and lots of chocolate! :bounce: 
kat


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

With four grown kids and four grandchildren I got a ton of stuff. I think my favorites are all of the lighthouse towels, shower curtain, rug and trash can I got for the bathroom, and a couple of books. We had the traditional glazed ham and sweet potato pie for dessert. There was so much food, I was giving it away to whoever would take it home. I don't want it in the house with my cholesterol watch. My four year old grandaughter painted on a carry all bag for me, so I treasure that The snow was like a miracle from heaven. All in all, it was a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm getting to be quite the grinch, after thousands of cookies and gingerbread etc. Shut the whole thing down xmas through tomorrow.
Son got a game cube, I s--k at that! you need to have a double-jointed thumb!
Our new group health plan s--ks! My wife and I gave each other cat scans for xmas. Best gift? both clear.
Traditional Italian Christmas Eve., midnight service, cards, desserts, and a huge breakfast. tough finding all the seafood.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Panini: those cat scans are the best possible present I could imagine. Good for both of you!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

There was no shortage of sweets at my table this Christmas. And special thanks to the thread on freezing cookie dough. I started mixing two batches of cookie dough each night starting two weeks before Christmas. What a pleasure to pop in just the needed amount of cookies and then switch to the next batch.

All in all, we were able to put together some nice tins this year:
Cherry swirls
Snickerdoodles
Pecan shortbread
Sour cream sugar cookies
Pignoli
Triple chocolate biscotti
Linzer cookies

And for the kids:
Snickers cookies
Hershey kiss cookies
Stained glass cookies

And for desserts:
Egg nog creme brulee (to die for)
Speculaas tart (almond paste filling in a gingerbread-like crust)
Chocolate hazelnut truffle cake (sinful)
Egg nog cheesecake bites with buttered rum sauce

And of course, I always serve some warmed glögg for any daring enough.

Oh, and some food too.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I had a nice Christmas. A friend brought me prime rib, mashed potatoes...some odd side dish she called "sweet potato pie" that had coconut and brown sugar in it (and it was yummy though I generally prefer my sweet potatoes straight)...and green beans.

And I got a print of "The Mad Bluebird" which I have been wanting for years.

As for not being home or with my family....there is so much to be greatful for that I cannot complain about that. There is always next Christmas.

Nancy


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Did the usual... Christmas pound cake orders up til the 20th, so I could enjoy the rest of the holiday.
Breakfast with the neighbors, Portugese Pork (veniadoush) don't know how to spell that one. It's marinated in vinegar for a week. Tasted good.

Under the tree... A Baccarat crystal cake stand.
6 Faberge crystal wine glasses, couple entertaining books, leather jacket, gift certificates, a huge package of Japanese food sent from Japan(mochi, udon, furikake). All kinds of other odds and ends.

Okay, did anyone re-gift this year? tell-tell


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Christmas dinner was over at a friend's house. Dominican Tamales made with plaintains and stuffed with chicken and raisins, a mediocre turkey, rice with lentils, Chayote salad, some wine, a guava cake, lots of cookies.

We had a Christmas brunch. Peachcreek and his wife came over. Let's see... Escargot flan, eggs mouselline, tuna tartare salad, roast chicken and black mushroom terrine, snap pea/potato/prosciutto salad, potato rolls, braised lamb and beans, mussels with saffron cream, caramelized apples, fruitcake, lots of Christmas cookies, chocolate marquise.

I got a big enamel pot, roasting pan, and nice needlenose pliers for Christmas. 

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Would you please share your recipe??? :lips:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I wish I could take the credit for this one, but it was in the December Bon Appetit. Luckily, it's also on epicurious:

http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=107529

Surprisingly low marks from the reviewers...I had no problems and it tasted just like my family's yearly spiked egg nog. I have a true love for egg nog, so I consider myself tough to please in this category. I did cook longer than suggested and instead of pushing the brown sugar topping through a sieve, I found it easier to sprinkle and smooth by hand. The broiler did a better job with the brown sugar than a torch.

And as I've found with egg nog desserts, the longer it sets, the more the flavor builds, so don't be in any hurry to eat this (maybe the unsatisfied cooks lacked patience?). For Christmas, I made the custard after our Christmas Eve gathering (into the wee hours). I then bruleed it Christmas morning after gifts and breakfast. And it was incredible after a late dinner.

Enjoy! :lips:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I had a really nice time. I got to my inlaws on Friday night and catered their Christmas party for 70 people the next night. Sunday had brunch with Kuan and his wife and friends. It was wonderful. The food was excellent, Kuan is a musician and audiophile which really added to the experience. Monday we went to the Minnesota Wild game and went out for beers. Tuesday was church and FOL cooks the same thing every year: cheese fondue, shrimp and salad. Christmas was an all day affair. With 12 people opening presents and nobody getting up early it stretches into after noon. This year our big present was a digital camera and a 19th century Chinese cabinet-style kitchen that we will use as a hutch. Very cool. Dinner was bbqed prime rib. Thursday we went out and saw "42nd Street" and had a late dinner at a place in downtown St. Paul called Pazzaluna. Friday we went to Sidneys' and had lunch and briefly met Greg (very busy guy). Lunch was very good. We went to see my brother-in-laws play hockey that night. His team won 6-4. Saturday I cooked dinner for some friends and we wined and dined. On top of that, I don't think we were able to get to bed before 3am any given night because of all the commotion around the house and people wanting to talk and catch up. Now my wife is trying to talk me into going to Nevada to rockhound for the rest of the week, and all I want to do is sleep!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Gawd am I stuffed! I can't wait to get back to brown rice and tofu!!! It was a very nice Xmas here. I got mostly needed clothes and slippers and cash to go out and buy some music and toys for my guitar! My family did very well present wise though and I actually get more pleasure out of that these days than getting stuff for myself.
Food wise I'll just run down the list. Egg Nog, Irish Cream, Clams Casino with HUGE Cherrystones! Prime Rib with Truffles and Madeira Au Jus, Broccoli with Mock Hollandaise, Truffled Risotto with fresh grated Parm, French Chocolate Mousse, fresh whipped cream, tea, Baked glazed Ham, Steamed Carrots and roasted Sweet Potatoes and Pineapple, More Mousse and tea and Irish Cream, oh yes a very nice Merlot. And more chocolate mousse!
Tonight it's Duck L'Orange with Wild Rice, toasted Almonds and dreied cherries and sauteed snow peas and leftover Cheese and Chocolate Cake with of course....more whipped cream!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Kthull. I never had eggnog this sounds like a great way to try it.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Our Christmas Eve was the more "celebratory" day as we're Italian and had seafood.

As far as the "gifting" went - I found myself in a really bad spot. We just moved here a few months ago and haven't really recovered fully from the moving expense. Add to that the reason we left our prior home in the first place was because of the depressed economy - and you have a recipe for a very low-cost Christmas. This is not my favorite kind to have.

My brother got us a fantastic gift - 2 tickets to the show _Rent_ plus $100 for a meal beforehand. He and his partner got my daughter tons of things - clothes, a Harry Potter CD rom, etc. I gave them a few small items and some home-made mixes that I gave to nearly everyone this year. They were packaged nicely, mailed on time, etc. but I found myself feeling incredibly cheap. My mother also did wonderful things for us and we feel we didn't give her nearly enough.

I was so busy before Christmas that before I knew it, it was over. I have joked that "Christmas was over so quick, I didn't get a chance to get sick of the Christmas music!"

I generally get very jazzed over Christmas because I usually have more time to dedicate to it. This year feels, in a lot of ways, like the Christmas that wasn't.


----------

